# Hypo-feeling better when Hyper?



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello. I am Mary, 26 years old. I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism almost 10years ago. Ever since, I have really struggled with my Thyroid. My chief complaints were being tired, gaining weight and constipation. I had a Colectomy last month for Colonic Inertia and I feel so much better but am still suffering with always being tired! I have an appointment with an Endocrinologist in September but need advice or encouraging words in the meantime. My T4 is always low and my TSH is always high. There have been numerous times that my TSH has been well over 100.
Finally,to get to my question. Despite taking the Levothyroxine I am always symptomatic. The ONLY time I ever felt good was right after the delivery of my daughters(my dose was increased during pregnancy). I had labs drawn on my 6 week check up and at that time my levels were considered Hyper. So they decreased my dose, when they did that all my symptoms were back. I am currently on 125 MCG and it isn't cutting it, I still feel bad. They obviously won't let my levels stay Hyper so what am I to do?! Has anyone else experienced this? I am tired all the time, I could literally sleep all day everyday.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> Hello. I am Mary, 26 years old. I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism almost 10years ago. Ever since, I have really struggled with my Thyroid. My chief complaints were being tired, gaining weight and constipation. I had a Colectomy last month for Colonic Inertia and I feel so much better but am still suffering with always being tired! I have an appointment with an Endocrinologist in September but need advice or encouraging words in the meantime. My T4 is always low and my TSH is always high. There have been numerous times that my TSH has been well over 100.
> Finally,to get to my question. Despite taking the Levothyroxine I am always symptomatic. The ONLY time I ever felt good was right after the delivery of my daughters(my dose was increased during pregnancy). I had labs drawn on my 6 week check up and at that time my levels were considered Hyper. So they decreased my dose, when they did that all my symptoms were back. I am currently on 125 MCG and it isn't cutting it, I still feel bad. They obviously won't let my levels stay Hyper so what am I to do?! Has anyone else experienced this? I am tired all the time, I could literally sleep all day everyday.


Good grief! Your doctor should never ever let your TSH get that high and clearly your doctor is basing the decision-making process on TSH alone.

It is important that you get FREE T3 and FREE T4 lab tests.

Here is info.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

And has any doctor run antibodies' tests on you?

Where is your TSH at right now? What is the name of your 125 mcg. med?

When you say "they", what do you mean? Are you in a group? Are you in the UK? Please clarify!

This is horrible; there is no need for you to be suffering like this.


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi. I think I should have added additional information. I have just been seeing a PCP. She didn't even want to refer me to an Endo. I am currently on 125MCG of Levothyroxine. I haven't had my labs drawn since February and she only told me that my TSH was at 5,which really isn't too bad for me. They are supposed to be sending me the last 2 years of labs in the mail,since I don't necessarily trust just their word. I was wondering about the antibodies,I KNOW it has been awhile since that has been checked. She is just basing EVERYTHING on my labs and not on how I feel. I really hope the Endo can help. I think I need a full work up on all of my levels not just Thyroid. I am hoping to get information here so I will know what questions and tests to ask for!
I have had so many other symptoms which may or may not be Thyroid related. I have been getting recurrent headaches. NOTHING will take them away. When I stand up I get dizzy and my vision goes black. My hands have been tingling. I am always tired but can never fall asleep. I am just so sick of feelilng this way!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> Hello. I am Mary, 26 years old. I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism almost 10years ago. Ever since, I have really struggled with my Thyroid. My chief complaints were being tired, gaining weight and constipation. I had a Colectomy last month for Colonic Inertia and I feel so much better but am still suffering with always being tired! I have an appointment with an Endocrinologist in September but need advice or encouraging words in the meantime. My T4 is always low and my TSH is always high. There have been numerous times that my TSH has been well over 100.
> Finally,to get to my question. Despite taking the Levothyroxine I am always symptomatic. The ONLY time I ever felt good was right after the delivery of my daughters(my dose was increased during pregnancy). I had labs drawn on my 6 week check up and at that time my levels were considered Hyper. So they decreased my dose, when they did that all my symptoms were back. I am currently on 125 MCG and it isn't cutting it, I still feel bad. They obviously won't let my levels stay Hyper so what am I to do?! Has anyone else experienced this? I am tired all the time, I could literally sleep all day everyday.


I normally suggest these tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

I recieved my last 5 labs and no I have not had my antibodies drawn in quite some time. My numbers seem to be everywhere.
2/26/11
FT4-2.1 ranges .8-1.8
TSH-4.87 ranges .4-4.5

8/21/10
FT4-1.3
TSH-1.44

6/4/2010
FT4- .9
TSH- 9.88

4/1/2010
FT4- .8
TSH- 41.69

10/7/2009
FT4- 1.1
TSH- 8.66


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> I recieved my last 5 labs and no I have not had my antibodies drawn in quite some time. My numbers seem to be everywhere.
> 2/26/11
> FT4-2.1 ranges .8-1.8
> TSH-4.87 ranges .4-4.5
> ...


This "is" very interesting and you are correct; your numbers are really really strange. Attributable to antibodies, autoantibodies and immunoglobulins (stimulating, binding and blocking), no doubt.

You must never know how you are going to feel one day to the next?

Have you had any of these?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you. That is exactly how it is. I think when I go to my new PCP in August I will request all of them. I also know that my LDL and HDL is low,but I am not sure if that means anything regarding to my thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> Thank you. That is exactly how it is. I think when I go to my new PCP in August I will request all of them. I also know that my LDL and HDL is low,but I am not sure if that means anything regarding to my thyroid.


I think you are "trying" to be hyperthyroid but seriously, cancer has to be ruled out also.

What is your total cholesterol?

http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/86/11/5353.full

http://www.livestrong.com/article/271755-conditions-causing-low-cholesterol/


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

I do not have those numbers. I know I am due for those labs again too so I will take note of the numbers this time.


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

I should have specified that the T4 was a Free and not total.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never seen a co=relation between cholesterol and thyroid in all the years I've been tested. But we're all individual.

If you're seeing black when you get up, you should consider other reasons such as benign positional vertigo or postural hypotension. If you have a home blood pressure monitor you should track your blood pressure for several days about 3-4 times daily, around the same time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> I should have specified that the T4 was a Free and not total.


Are you saying that the Feb. 2011 T4 is FREE T4. If that is the case it is in hyperville which is my suspicion.

Let's clarify that again so I know what to think here.

This one?? 2/26/11
T4-2.1 ranges .8-1.8
TSH-4.87 ranges .4-4.5


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes all of them are Free T4's. I noticed the Free T4 in February was high but my TSH was on the high side too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> Yes all of them are Free T4's. I noticed the Free T4 in February was high but my TSH was on the high side too.


The plot thickens. I need your permission to go back and put the F in your labs.

Let me know. Because others need to know those are the FREES also.


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL that is fine, I am sorry I know I should have specified!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> LOL that is fine, I am sorry I know I should have specified!


Don't worry; we will get things straightened out here. Hopefully good enough to get you on the road to wellness.


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I am not a doctor or medical professional. Just to be clear on that  I see in your signature that you had a colectomy last month. I have someone close to me who had a total colectomy and then a j-pouch made out of the small intestine. It is my understanding that without your colon, medications are absorbed differently; they run right through you, so to speak. So, maybe your body is not absorbing the T4 from the med, hence the low T4 and high TSH?

See: http://www.drugs.com/cdi/levothyroxine.html

Before using Levothyroxine:

Some medical conditions may interact with Levothyroxine. Tell your doctor or pharmacist if you have any medical conditions, especially if any of the following apply to you:

* if you are pregnant, planning to become pregnant, or are breast-feeding
* if you are taking any prescription or nonprescription medicine, herbal preparation, or dietary supplement
* if you have allergies to medicines, foods, or other substances
* if you have trouble swallowing, heart or blood vessel problems (eg, coronary artery disease), high blood pressure, blood clotting or bleeding problems, pernicious anemia, diabetes, bone problems (eg, osteoporosis), fertility problems, pituitary problems, adrenal gland problems, or other thyroid problems
* if you have problems absorbing nutrition from your stomach or intestines into your body
* if you had a recent surgery or have an upcoming surgery

Hi Lynn! As for the cholesterol, people who are hypo can have cholesterol on the high side. An odd consequence of hypo.
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/symptomsproblems/a/cholesterol.htm


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you, I actually did mention that to my Surgeon and he told me to see how I do and then maybe to check with the Endo, and I forgot.lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> Thank you, I actually did mention that to my Surgeon and he told me to see how I do and then maybe to check with the Endo, and I forgot.lol


I'll tell you one thing; untreated hypo causes horrible horrible constipation. (Slow intestinal motility) Geez. You poor kid!


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes Hypothyroidism did play a part of it. Another issues was my Colon ended up being 2 feet longer than normal(over 7 feet long ) and many years of laxative use killed my Colon. I never ever had a bowel movement on my own, I could go 6 weeks and nothing. I had to take 15 or so stimulant laxatives and that wouldn't always work. It was just terrible. I am so happy I had surgery though! If I could get the Thyroid figured out I think I might feel normal again. I don't even know what normal feels like


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> Yes Hypothyroidism did play a part of it. Another issues was my Colon ended up being 2 feet longer than normal(over 7 feet long ) and many years of laxative use killed my Colon. I never ever had a bowel movement on my own, I could go 6 weeks and nothing. I had to take 15 or so stimulant laxatives and that wouldn't always work. It was just terrible. I am so happy I had surgery though! If I could get the Thyroid figured out I think I might feel normal again. I don't even know what normal feels like


Oh, that had to be horrifying and very very painful. You had to be very sick as well because of all the toxic build-up.

My experience w/this was limited to 10 days and I swear I thought I was going to die. And then if you are lucky enough to "go"; the inflammation from the colon and intestines from being so stretched...........................

You have my deepest empathy. I am so glad that you had an option. So very glad!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Actually, I think it is impossible to be constipated without a colon. There is no such thing. So, I wonder what hypo would do to someone without a colon?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Actually, I think it is impossible to be constipated without a colon. There is no such thing. So, I wonder what hypo would do to someone without a colon?


It can't be purty! The entire intestinal system has decreased motility as does all other body parts.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Actually, without a colon everything is sped up. You don't hold onto food, nutrients, meds or anything for very long. It is also easy to dehydrate. Since hypo slows everything down, I'd be curious to know if that also slows a bit.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Actually, without a colon everything is sped up. You don't hold onto food, nutrients, meds or anything for very long. It is also easy to dehydrate. Since hypo slows everything down, I'd be curious to know if that also slows a bit.


Oh, now I get it. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm; that is a very good question. One to which I do not have the answer but if one is found, I would love to hear it.


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

It is possible to still be constipated. That is why they check the motility of the Small Intestine prior to surgery. My surgeon said there were 3 types of people after a Colectomy
1. Perfect-go 1-2 times per day (this is me,thank goodness!)
2. Diarrhea- 10+ times( these are the people that get dehyrated)
3. Constipated- However, things that didn't work before surgery will usually work afterwards(miralax,MOM...) or a small percentage have to have an Ileostomy.
My Colon didn't function and I have Gastroparesis in my stomach but luckily my Small Intestine was quick! Great decision for me. As far as how it effects the Thyroid, I don't know I am still figuring it out.lol
I have a blog if you want to read it.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

The person I know is in diarrhea category. You are lucky you are in the perfect category! The diarrhea category literally can diminish nutrients, etc...

Do you have a j-pouch?


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

I have heard that. The surgeon said he had one lady in particular who had to go to the hospital for IV fluids each week! I can't imagine, I know I am lucky and it could change at anytime. I do not have a J Pouch. I have an Ileorectal Anastamosis,meaning my Small Intestine is hooked up to my bottom.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> It is possible to still be constipated. That is why they check the motility of the Small Intestine prior to surgery. My surgeon said there were 3 types of people after a Colectomy
> 1. Perfect-go 1-2 times per day (this is me,thank goodness!)
> 2. Diarrhea- 10+ times( these are the people that get dehyrated)
> 3. Constipated- However, things that didn't work before surgery will usually work afterwards(miralax,MOM...) or a small percentage have to have an Ileostomy.
> ...


Thank God! Thank you for educating us on this procedure.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Ileorectal Anastamosis is known as a j-pouch. I don't know why.

Have you seen this web site?
http://www.j-pouch.org/


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmm I have never heard that. Maybe it is different other places. I see on that site that they call it an Ileoanal Resovoir. A J Pouch here is a little pouch they make inside your abdomen with the intestine whereas the Anastamosis is just splicing the two together,no pouch. There is no loop like with the J Pouch. This is a one step surgery whereas the J Pouch surgery will usually put in a temporary Ileostomy. You will then have a second surgery.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmm, I don't know the difference I guess since the J-pouch site says "Welcome to the first site on the web dedicated to the Ileo-anal anastomosis, or "J-Pouch" operation."


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

You know I don't know,maybe they distinguish between IleoANAL and IleoRECTAL. What I do know is that I don't have the J-Pouch because I don't need another surgery and that is what the surgeon called it!lol


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

I had my first appointment with my new PCP. I told him I wanted a more intensive panel of Thyroid tests done for when I see my Endo. He had no issues with that whatsoever. My old PCP would have said it was unnecessary. I got them done today,along with a CBS and Comprehensive Metabolic Panel. I told him some of my weird symptoms. He decided to do an EKG and I have an Arrythmia in my heart:/ Well great. I swear I have seen almost every type of doctor there is:sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> I had my first appointment with my new PCP. I told him I wanted a more intensive panel of Thyroid tests done for when I see my Endo. He had no issues with that whatsoever. My old PCP would have said it was unnecessary. I got them done today,along with a CBS and Comprehensive Metabolic Panel. I told him some of my weird symptoms. He decided to do an EKG and I have an Arrythmia in my heart:/ Well great. I swear I have seen almost every type of doctor there is:sad0049:


How wonderful to have a PCP who thinks outside of the box and is willing to do extra testing.

Hope you can share results and ranges when you get them?


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Andros said:


> How wonderful to have a PCP who thinks outside of the box and is willing to do extra testing.
> 
> Hope you can share results and ranges when you get them?


I sure will!


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Well they are sending me the labs over but it was found that I am Anemic and it is Hashimotos. My TSH is too low and FreeT4 is too high. I will update when I get the numbers and ranges.


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Free T4- 1.78 range (.82-1.77)
TSH- .017 (.450-4.500)
TPO AB- 474 (0-34)
Triiodothyronine Free 3.6 (2.0-4.4) 
There are tons others but these are the Thyroid related.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> Free T4- 1.78 range (.82-1.77)
> TSH- .017 (.450-4.500)
> TPO AB- 474 (0-34)
> Triiodothyronine Free 3.6 (2.0-4.4)
> There are tons others but these are the Thyroid related.


Interesting that they did not run the FREE T3. It is hard to say you if you hyper or not w/o that because it could be that the FT4 is just standing there and not converting.

It is true the TSH is really low and that would lead one to believe hyper but that is not necessarily so.

Do you feel hyper? I am wondering?

Please let us know what the doctor has to say.


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

I do not feel Hyper. I have always been Hypo,that is what is so weird. I thought I asked him to run the Free T3,maybe I didn't. Are those antibodies high?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, your TPO Ab is 474 [0-34]. That is getting up there. Did they run Thyroglobulin Ab as well?


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi guys, I never saw this other reply. Well it has been over 6 weeks since my appointment and I feel pretty good for the most part. I did have my 6 week lab draw, I was surprised this time he only ordered the TSH. I guess we will see what it says. I have been doing horrible at taking my Ferrous Sulfate so I am going to wait a few weeks to have the CMP,CBC and Ferritin checked again. I never followed up with the Cardiologist either, I think it was just because of my thyroid levels. I still have the dizziness(almost fainiting) and numbness in my fingers. No clue what is going on there. Anyways, I will let you know when I get my lab back. Thank you guys so much for all the help!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hyper can cause heart arrhythmia I think. Also your calcium levels (parathyroid glands) could be messed up and causing the numbness and tingling. Just more blood tests to get!


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you, I may need to get my Calcium checked. I am so tired of blood tests!


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

:confused0033:I talked to the doctor. I forgot to ask the exact number,but I am not too worried since it was just the TSH. It is now elevated ( I could have told you that),six weeks ago it was way too low. So apparently 100 is not enough and 112 is too much SO I am alternating. One day I will take 100,then 112,then 100 and so on and so forth. Ugh, what a pain! Has anyone else had to do this?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I alternate my dose 88 one day 100 the next. I too have tingling in my fingers. Will have to check out the parathyroid.
Leanne.


----------

